# Training Principle ? Accumulation and Intensification



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

We all know what overtraining is and how it should be avoided at all costs, right? Overtraining can result in the loss of strength and muscle mass accompanied by increased risk of injury. Even more, it often includes emotional symptoms similar to depression and can really just wreak havoc on the body’s immune system. This [...]

*Read More...*


----------

